# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  راهنمایی برای انتخاب رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر

## ahm77

دوستان سلام
میخواستم بپرسم برای کسی که اگر وارد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در یه دانشگاه  خیلی خوب (شیراز یا اصفهان بشه) جدای از دانشگاه ، برای یادگیری یک یا دو  زبان برنامه نویسی خوب اقدام کنه
علاقه زیادی به این رشته و کار آینده در زمینه این رشته داره
قشنگ درک میکنه که تو دانشگاه چیز خاصی یاد نمیدن و خودت باید مرتب و عاشقانه دنبالش باشی تا به یه برنامه نویس خوب تبدیل بشی
انتخاب مهندسی کامپیوتر کار عاقلانه ای هست 
یا اینکه بهتره
بره مهندسی عمران و درکنارش کار برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بده؟؟؟
(به مهندسی عمران هم علاقه داره)
ممنون

----------


## va6hid

یک یا دو زبان برنامه نویسی؟ تعداد رو ببرید بالای انگشت های دستتون.

برید عمران در کنارش برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرید.

----------


## ahm77

> یک یا دو زبان برنامه نویسی؟ تعداد رو ببرید بالای انگشت های دستتون.
> 
> برید عمران در کنارش برنامه نویسی یاد بگیرید.


به نظرتون با 819 منطقه 3 عمران دانشگاه شیراز قبولم؟؟؟/ (بومی هستم) و گزینش عمران پارسال کشوری بوده امسال ناحیه ای شده

----------


## TAT

> دوستان سلام
> میخواستم بپرسم برای کسی که اگر وارد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در یه دانشگاه  خیلی خوب (شیراز یا اصفهان بشه) جدای از دانشگاه ، برای یادگیری یک یا دو  زبان برنامه نویسی خوب اقدام کنه
> علاقه زیادی به این رشته و کار آینده در زمینه این رشته داره
> قشنگ درک میکنه که تو دانشگاه چیز خاصی یاد نمیدن و خودت باید مرتب و عاشقانه دنبالش باشی تا به یه برنامه نویس خوب تبدیل بشی
> انتخاب مهندسی کامپیوتر کار عاقلانه ای هست 
> یا اینکه بهتره
> بره مهندسی عمران و درکنارش کار برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بده؟؟؟
> (به مهندسی عمران هم علاقه داره)
> ممنون


داش شما می خوایی مهندس کامپیوتر بشی نه یه برنامه نویس ساده

این دوتا رو تفکیک کنین از هم 

مهندسی کامپیتر خیلی بیشتر از برنامه نویسی یاد می گیرن 

و هر چه تحصیلات بالا میره مطالب تخصصی تر میشن که کلا برنامه نویسی چشمشه

به نظرم یه تحقیق مجدد بکنین 

یا حداقل این که به چارت درسی مهندسی کامپیوتر و عمران نگاه کنین حداقل ببینین چه درس هایی رو باید یاد بگیرین 

بعد انتخاب کنین

----------


## alirezamlc

دو تا سوال
تقریبا چند واحد برنامه نویسی داره؟
بعضی ها میگن برای لیسانس انتخاب گرایش نداره و ارشد انتخاب گرایش داره اما بعضی ها میگن بعد از 4ترم توی لیسانس انتخاب گرایش داره ،کدومش درسته؟
خواهشا جواب بدید

----------


## mostafa181

> دو تا سوال
> تقریبا چند واحد برنامه نویسی داره؟
> بعضی ها میگن برای لیسانس انتخاب گرایش نداره و ارشد انتخاب گرایش داره اما بعضی ها میگن بعد از 4ترم توی لیسانس انتخاب گرایش داره ،کدومش درسته؟
> خواهشا جواب بدید


در مورد سوال اولتون باید بگم میتونین برین تو سایت دانشگاه ها و نگاه کنین
در مورد سوال دوم بعد از 4 ترم تعیین گرایش انجام میشه

----------


## imaginedragon

ببین دوست عزیز در رشته ما شاید واحد های مربوط به برنامه نویسی خالص همون 6 واحد مبانی و برنامه سازی پیشرفته باشه که اونم شمارو یه کدنویس نمیکنه هدف رشته کامپیوتر هم کدنویس کردن افراد نیست و اینکه نظر من اینه که اگر آینده شغلی رو از طریق کدنویسی برای خودتون متصور هستید کلا قید کارشناسی رو بزنید و فقط بشینید زبان ها رو یاد بگیرید چون الزاما تو هیچ دانشگاهی در دنیا این رشته شمارو کدنویس نمیکنه بلکه مفاهیم و بیس علم کامپیوتر به همراه ریاضیات که بیس اصلیس هست رو به شما آموزش میدن.

----------


## E.M10

> دوستان سلام
> میخواستم بپرسم برای کسی که اگر وارد رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر در یه دانشگاه  خیلی خوب (شیراز یا اصفهان بشه) جدای از دانشگاه ، برای یادگیری یک یا دو  زبان برنامه نویسی خوب اقدام کنه
> علاقه زیادی به این رشته و کار آینده در زمینه این رشته داره
> قشنگ درک میکنه که تو دانشگاه چیز خاصی یاد نمیدن و خودت باید مرتب و عاشقانه دنبالش باشی تا به یه برنامه نویس خوب تبدیل بشی
> انتخاب مهندسی کامپیوتر کار عاقلانه ای هست 
> یا اینکه بهتره
> بره مهندسی عمران و درکنارش کار برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بده؟؟؟
> (به مهندسی عمران هم علاقه داره)
> ممنون


پیشنهاد دوستانه اگه مهندسی می خوای بخونی حتما باید به فکر رفتن از ایران باشی

----------


## Lovelife

من یک  سوال برام پیش اومده که علوم کامپیوتر چیه و فرقش چیه

----------


## imaginedragon

> من یک  سوال برام پیش اومده که علوم کامپیوتر چیه و فرقش چیه


علوم کامپیوتر مهندسی حساب نمیشه و جزو علوم پایه هست . علوم کامپیوتر  دارای واحد های ریاضیات بیشتری نسبت به مهندسی کامپیوتره . بصورت کلی علوم  کامپوتر درباره پایه و اساس کامپیوتر و مهندسی کامپیوتر استفاده کاربردی از  اون اصول و پایه اساس هست

----------


## alirezamlc

یه سوال دیگه
بازارکار چه جوره؟

----------


## alirezamlc

لطفا کمک
کسی نیست لااقل بگه درامد این رشته چقدره؟

----------


## artim

> لطفا کمک
> کسی نیست لااقل بگه درامد این رشته چقدره؟


درامد چی؟ مهندسی ؟ بستگی داره کجا کار کنی چه شهری ؟ دولتی ؟ خصوصی
برا مهندسی دنبال درامد نباش

----------


## ali-sha

یدونه مبانی کامپیوتر داری و یدونه برنامه نویسی پیشرفته ، یعنی در کل شش واحد برنامه نویسی داری و با مفهومش آشنا میشی و یادگیری بقیه زبون ها به عهده خودته ، درسهایی مثل ساختمان داده و سیستم عامل و ریزپردازنده و مدار و این چیزا جزو رشته کامپیوتر هست که باعث میشه یه مهندس کامپیوتر با یه برنامه نویس خیلی تفاوت داسته باشه

----------


## ali-sha

بازار کار و درآمد بستگی به خودت داره که چقدر بلد باشی

----------


## alirezamlc

در امد مهندسی کامپیوتر .دانشگاه سراسری روزانه
چرا دنبال درامدش نباشم؟



> درامد چی؟ مهندسی ؟ بستگی داره کجا کار کنی چه شهری ؟ دولتی ؟ خصوصی
> برا مهندسی دنبال درامد نباش

----------

